# Would I be accepted as a Egg doner/share??



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi all, 

Last year when we first tried TX we were told we had to have ICSI. OK, bit of a shock so we requested to egg share. We were refused as we have never been pregnant before. We actually went for IUI and it worked first time. As you can see we lost our little boy at 38 weeks pregnant as I got sick. Oscar was 100% healthy but his little heart gave up to save me. 

Do you think I would be acceptted as a sharer? I want to do it to help another couple out and to also help us out. 

I have a follow up appointment on the 1st Dec and want to go to see him with questions to ask. 

Thank you in advance. 

Carrie


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Personally speaking, I can't see no reason why not!!  I think it's terrible that they didn't accept you for egg sharing because you hadn't been pg before!!  have you thought about changing clinics?  either way though, I think the main thing is, is that you are able to get pg, you must have good eggs, so I can't see any reason why you can't egg share....  but saying that I think you should have been accepted to egg share originally...  Most clinics would accept you regardless of if you've been pg before I just think that's a very strange rule your clinic has!!  which one is it by the way

So sorry to hear about your sad loss and really hope your better health wise now as well.

Helen xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Thank you Helen, 

Yes, we were a bit confused at the beginning being refused as we had not been pregnant - duh, thats why we are here...

I am at the Cromwell in Swansea and since our first appointment the consultant has changed and he seems very nice. 

I am all fit and welll and everything is back to normal. I had the 1/? (they do not know as they had not seen it before). Oscar I belived saved my life by coming early and letting the docs know that I was ill. 

Thanks again


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya caz

I agree with Helen

I cant see how being pregnant before should make a difference in egg sharing

I do remember u from the cycle buddies last year hun

I so hope that the news cons is a bit more positive

Love and best wishes with it

Emxx


----------

